#  Nachrichten >   Ausland: Ministerium: Deutschland gut auf Vogelgrippe vorbereitet >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin/Paris - Nach dem Ausbruch der Vogelgrippe in Großbritannien und Ungarn sieht sich die Bundesregierung für den Fall eines neuerlichen Ausbruches in Deutschland gut gewappnet. ?Wir haben hinreichend gute Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen, die werden auch ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

